
Putting pokemon on every place on the earth - chippy
http://www.what3pokemon.com
======
chippy
This is a partly satirical site, generally, aimed broadly at VC backed
What3Words (previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11894368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11894368))

Actually though, it is a way to divide up the world into triangles and named
according to any dictionary. The code of which is on GitHub (unlike
What3Words).

I think it helps to the discussion around What3Words and addressing and
coordinate systems for the modern world

Disclaimer: Know the creator.

